

Biggie-router: A Node.js high performance router inspired by JQuery and Sinitra. - Tim-Smart
http://github.com/biggie/biggie-router
"Biggie-router is a high performance, extendable router for use in frameworks and applications. It draws inspiration from several popular open source frameworks and libraries, such as jQuery and Sinitra."&#60;p&#62;Enjoy :)
======
Tim-Smart
Feel free to ask questions! I'm also available on the #node.js channel on
Freenode as Tim_Smart.

